# fragen zu kernel-2.6.34

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich habe mir den neuen Kernel gentoo-source-2.6.34 installiert und auch am laufen.

Ein paar Fragen zum Kernel:

1)

Beim Installieren des Kernel und der ersten konfiguration erscheinte beim Dimmen des Bildschirmes

ein kleine Balckeninfo.

Ich habe ein Laptop ich meine die Tastekombination FN + <sonne++> oder FN + <sonne-->.

Nach dem ich am Kernel rumkonfiguriert habe erscheint diese Meldung nicht mehr.

Was muss ich hierfür einstellen?

2)

Wlan lief auf dem alten Kernel perfekt.

Allerdings bei dem neuen Kernel tut es nix.

Muss ich die Firmware b43 neu installieren?

Laut dmesg wird der Treiber geladen.

Allerdings zeigt mir wpa_supplicant keinen wlan0 an

und sucht auch nicht nach Netzwerken.

3)

Grafikkarte läuft aber ohne wirkliche Verbesserungen gegenüber der alten Kernel.

Laut Kernel Blog sollten für meine Grafikkarte verbesserungen in diesem Kernel sein.

Allerdings läuft die genauso wie vorher auch.

Bei manchen Spielen wie Tux Racer sehe ich schonmal Dreiecke in der Grafik.

Weiss nicht genau wie ich das erklären soll.

Es ist auf jedenfall keine Verbesserung eingetreten.

4)

Gibt es irgendwo eine gute Erklärung was die einzelnen Functionen unter Processor und Feature und

General Setup so bedeuten oder machen.

Ich weiss ist sehr Technisch aber würde da ganz gerne ein wenig lesen.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir den neuen Kernel gentoo-source-2.6.34 installiert und auch am laufen.
> 
> Ein paar Fragen zum Kernel:
> ...

 

1) Guck mal  unter: Device Driver ---> Graphical Support ---> Backlight & LCD Device Support

2) Auch kein Wlan0 wenn du  "ifconfig wlan0 up" eingibst? 

3)  D'oh  :Smile: 

4) Hilfe anklicken oder http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelGlossary

----------

## LinuxTom

Wieso muss man die ganze Frage wiederholen, wenn es nicht notwendig ist! *grr* Zumal die genau drüber steht.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Guck mal  unter: Device Driver ---> Graphical Support ---> Backlight & LCD Device Support

 

Kann es sein, dass JoHo42 nicht die Funktion selber meint, sondern wie es beim KMixer ist, dass dann ein kleines On-Screen-Fensterchen aufgeht und die aktuelle Lautstärke anzeigt? Das fehlt bei mir nämlich auch. Das Problem würde ich dann eher in ACPI/HAL/KDE sehen.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich meine zu Frage 1:

Das OSD unter Gnome. Als ich den neuen 2.6.34 Kernel in Betrieb genommen hatte war das mal zu sehen.

Nachdem ich am Kernel rumkonfiguriert habe ist es weg.

Also ich war am sonstigen System nicht dran, es muss mit dem Kernel zu machen haben.

Ich werde das mit dem Graphics Support mal ausprobieren.

Ansonsten sehe ich eigentlich auch das das Signal für das OSD von der Tastatur vielleicht kommen muss

und ich den entsprechenden Tastaturtreiber weggeworfen habe.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Wieso muss man die ganze Frage wiederholen, wenn es nicht notwendig ist! *grr* Zumal die genau drüber steht.
> 
>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   
> 
> 1) Guck mal  unter: Device Driver ---> Graphical Support ---> Backlight & LCD Device Support 
> ...

 

Hab ich mir dir geredet? Nein.

Und er hat 2x gesagt nachdem er im KERNEL rum gespielt hat war es weg.

Also komm ich auch mit den Kernel Treiber.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *LinuxTom wrote:*   Wieso muss man die ganze Frage wiederholen, wenn es nicht notwendig ist! *grr* Zumal die genau drüber steht. 
> 
> Hab ich mir dir geredet? Nein.

 

Wieso gleich beleidigt und so abweisend? Wenn Du nicht alle auf dieser Welt gemeinst hast, die hier mitlesen könnten, würde ich lieber E-Mail oder Brief empfehlen, aber nicht die Teilnahme an einem öffentlichen Board.  :Wink:  Und ich mach jetzt keine 100 Smylies dahinter, obwohl ich in Zwinkern in der "Stimme" habe. Ok?   :Smile:  Es ist einfach irreführend, wenn man einen langen Text 2 mal lesen muss. Man sucht viel länger, den richtigen Text zu finden.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Und er hat 2x gesagt nachdem er im KERNEL rum gespielt hat war es weg.
> 
> Also komm ich auch mit den Kernel Treiber.

 

Ich schließe es ja nicht aus, doch will zu bedenken geben (wie es mir vor ca 1,5 Jahren mit Audio ging) dass manche KDE-Dienste (der zur Anzeige) mit externen Dienstan (ACPI/HAL) zusammenarbeiten und in dieser Zusammenarbeit wurden manche Aufgaben vom Kernel in den User-Space gepackt.

Nur mal zum überlegen. Wieder gut alles root_tux_linux?  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *LinuxTom wrote:*   Wieso muss man die ganze Frage wiederholen, wenn es nicht notwendig ist! *grr* Zumal die genau drüber steht. 
> 
> Hab ich mir dir geredet? Nein. 
> 
> Wieso gleich beleidigt und so abweisend? Wenn Du nicht alle auf dieser Welt gemeinst hast, die hier mitlesen könnten, würde ich lieber E-Mail oder Brief empfehlen, aber nicht die Teilnahme an einem öffentlichen Board.  Und ich mach jetzt keine 100 Smylies dahinter, obwohl ich in Zwinkern in der "Stimme" habe. Ok?   Es ist einfach irreführend, wenn man einen langen Text 2 mal lesen muss. Man sucht viel länger, den richtigen Text zu finden.
> ...

 

Nönö, ich hab mit dem Topic Ersteller geredet

Nönö, wenn jemand was zum Kernel fragt geb ich auch ne Antwort zum Kernel

Nönö, kein Sex für LinuxTom

----------

## LinuxTom

Und wieder alles wiederholt, obwohl es direkt darüber steht.  :Sad:  Wieso nur?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Oft verlasse ich dann Threads, hier mal nicht, doch das liegt vielleicht an ... Und wech hier! Tut mir Leid JoHo42.

----------

## franzf

Zu 3:

Wenn es für deine GraKa im kernel Verbesserungen gab, nehm ich an du verwendest die offenen Treiber  :Razz: . Ich hatte mit nouveau auch das Problem mit Dreiecken überall, allerdeings beim kde-logout-Dialog (Desktop-Effekte aktiviert). Beim intel-Notebook wurde alles schwarz hinter dem Dialog selber.

Beide Probleme wurden behoben durch ein Update auf >=mesa-7.9! gallium aktivieren und staunen  :Smile: 

Allerdings laufen beide Geräte auf 2.6.36er Gentoo-Sources, ebenso Testing-Xorg (allein das rausgeworfene hal ist es wert  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> Und wieder alles wiederholt, obwohl es direkt darüber steht.  Wieso nur? 
> 
> Oft verlasse ich dann Threads, hier mal nicht, doch das liegt vielleicht an ... Und wech hier! Tut mir Leid JoHo42.

 

Zu diesem Off-Topic Thema vielleicht ganz hilfreich --> Wie zitiere ich im Usenet?

Ansonsten wäre es für die schonung der Nerven aller eventuell empfehlenswert wenn ihr eure Liebeleien via PN austragen könntet bzw würdet  :Wink: 

danke

----------

